# OC and Wildwood



## surfpenn (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey guys goin down ocean city on saturday for 2 weeks then to wildwood for a week or 2 and i was wonderin what was biting off the beach. Where is the best Bait and Tackle closest to 31 street


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wildwood*

They have been catchin striper, blues, king fish and flounder. North Wildwood has been good using bloods, Cape May, clams seem to be it.


----------



## surfpenn (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks Dogg how bout tackle shops in OC near the boards


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*tackle shop*

Go to Fin-Atics.


----------



## surfpenn (Jun 28, 2006)

cool man. You fish down there recently if so how did it go for you. yup im jus chock full o questions


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Heven't fished*

OC in a while. Went out last week and did pretty good. Next week is lookin good too.


----------



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

*Oc*

Just got back from OC. Was there for 2 weeks. Fished off the southend beach- 4 Stripers from 20-28", croakers, and a few kings. Talked to an Old Salt who picked up 3 stripers with the largest at 40lbs. Fished the back water- caught 2 keeper flounder, many shorts. Like Dogg said, Fin-Atics in OC or Whale Creek Marina in Strathmere. Good luck to you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*way to go*

Creeker. nice job. Things are getting better.


----------

